# Tensaw 12/9/17



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Managed 6 keepers bigger than 10” with two 14”ers.
Probably threw back a 8 fish that were under 10”. Pushing plastics. 

It was pretty chilly this morning.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Entirely to cold to be fishing.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey when you say "pushing plastics" are you meaning lures? Why so many poles? I don't know crap about fresh water fishing, obviously. Looks like you have a super nice setup either way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Joey when you say "pushing plastics" are you meaning lures? Why so many poles? I don't know crap about fresh water fishing, obviously. Looks like you have a super nice setup either way.


Yes Sir. 1.5” ans 2” plastic paddle tail and curly tail jigs. 

It’s just like trolling offshore but instead of dragging baits, you are pushing them with 14’ and 16’ poles with enough weight on them to keep the lines almost vertical.
More hooks in the water = better chances of getting bit. And I need all the help I can get.

Thanks BD.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ahhhh very clever Joey!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Man that looks good. Your way more man then me. The only thing I caught was the heater. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DMC said:


> Man that looks good. Your way more man then me. The only thing I caught was the heater. :thumbup:


Just have to dress for it. The IDI Artic Armor is worth every penny if you like being on the water in winter.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm to old for the real cold stuff. You have a real nice setup.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DMC said:


> I'm to old for the real cold stuff. You have a real nice setup.


Thanks Dickey.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice catch and keep Fido warm!


----------



## BEACHBUMPC (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice setup. What brand rod and reels are you using?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

BEACHBUMPC said:


> Nice setup. What brand rod and reels are you using?











I use these reels. They’re cheap and work fine for this kind of fishing. 

The Rods are Southern Crappie 14’ . I also have some BnM Powrtrollers but the Southern Crappies are my favorite.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job.....some really good fishing in the cold! Heck, I've been on BW in the 20's before and killed the specks/stripes/reds.... Looked like Ralphie's brother going to school in CHRISTmas Story though!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Sweet job.....some really good fishing in the cold! Heck, I've been on BW in the 20's before and killed the specks/stripes/reds.... Looked like Ralphie's brother going to school in CHRISTmas Story though!










I still watch that movie.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish Joey. Getting a catfish trip in next weekend and then should be back on the crappie game for awhile.

Wife is getting me 8 B'n'M 14fters to push with for Christmas so looks like i'm fixing to get broke in fast on this "pushing" thing. May not do it a lot but it has it's place in the crappie world. Looks like you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Skiff.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Nice fish Joey. Getting a catfish trip in next weekend and then should be back on the crappie game for awhile.
> 
> Wife is getting me 8 B'n'M 14fters to push with for Christmas so looks like i'm fixing to get broke in fast on this "pushing" thing. May not do it a lot but it has it's place in the crappie world. Looks like you're getting the hang of it.


Skiff if your wanting 14’ rods, You should take a look at the Southern Crappie 2oz 14’s. I have both but would rather use the Souther Crappie 14’s. The BnM’s are a lot heavier. Both are good rods though.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Skiff if your wanting 14’ rods, You should take a look at the Southern Crappie 2oz 14’s. I have both but would rather use the Souther Crappie 14’s. The BnM’s are a lot heavier. Both are good rods though.




Have used the southern pro’s and did not like them. Guess that’s why there are so many rods on the market, everyone likes something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very true.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch Joey. I'm hoping to get out there this weekend or the first part of the week. Got more rods and reels ordered from Santa so I hope to be at full bore before long.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ironman said:


> Nice catch Joey. I'm hoping to get out there this weekend or the first part of the week. Got more rods and reels ordered from Santa so I hope to be at full bore before long.


You fishing from Hubbard’s this weekend?


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

If I get to go that's where it will be.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ironman said:


> If I get to go that's where it will be.


I may see ya up there. Trying to decide if I want to go up there or look at some new water.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice Joey! bet those are good fried!


----------

